# taper jig



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

So I built a taper jig today for some table legs I want to make for a pair of end tables. I looked at a few planes on-line and ended up building a jig very simular to what is sold at Rockler. I couldn't find that u shaped bracket I have seen used alot. So I ripped a 3/8" strip or pine, routed out a slot, then counter sunk a bolt that can be tightened down with a wing nut. 
Well it works okay, though kinda scarry... So that made me think that there must be a safer way, maybe something on a slead or sorts. So I thought I'd ask how all of you cut taper legs on table saw's, and what jigs do you use? Also is there a general rule as to how to set it so to only cut a small amount. I want to cut a taper from about 3 3/4" down from the top to the bottom. Onlt taking maybe 1/4 to 3/8" on each of two sides. The plans for tables showed 1/2" taper at the bottom, but that sure makes for a slinder leg towards the bottom on a 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 in leg. 
Also what blade are you using? I have a 24T on right now, cutting pine it burns a bit, and the blade is pretty new... I have a 60T diablo I can change to tomarow......
Thank you alll :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

See my old thread...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tappered-leg-jig-24009/

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is the link. :smile:


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tappered-leg-jig-24009/


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Here is the link. :smile:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tappered-leg-jig-24009/


Hahaha!... I was bored in this meeting so I logged in on my phone browser 

Thanks for the help!

~tom


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I couldn't find it. I'll check it out in a bit... Need to run to pick up the boss from work .. LOL


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dribron said:


> Thanks for the link, I couldn't find it. I'll check it out in a bit... Need to run to pick up the boss from work .. LOL


Prolly cause I spelled tapered wrong


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a nice jig. I did see that a few days back. Deff better than what you might buy, or what I built. I kinda wanted to go that rout but smaller, didnt because I wanted to use what I had in the shop. Well I did need to buy a hindge, but nothing else. 
Now I am starting to feel that bigger might be safer... Does your jig slide along the fence, or is it guided on a miter slot? I think part of the problem with taper jigs is that, you need to hold both the jig, along the fence, while also holding the stock. All this while watching your digit's. Still a taper jig is a pretty effecient way of tapering legs.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dribron said:


> That is a nice jig. I did see that a few days back. Deff better than what you might buy, or what I built. I kinda wanted to go that rout but smaller, didnt because I wanted to use what I had in the shop. Well I did need to buy a hindge, but nothing else.
> Now I am starting to feel that bigger might be safer... Does your jig slide along the fence, or is it guided on a miter slot? I think part of the problem with taper jigs is that, you need to hold both the jig, along the fence, while also holding the stock. All this while watching your digit's. Still a taper jig is a pretty effecient way of tapering legs.


Thanks, all of my TS jigs, save my cross cut sled, reference the fence... I just preffer it that way. I find fence adjustment more intuative and less complex. 

I've never had any trouble keeping the jig flat to the fence... that's mainly muscle memory and practice though. As for my digits I place where they will be out of harm's way before the cut begins... but I still pay attention of course!

~tom


----------

